# Belfry - Taylormade custom fitting



## nmartyn (Jan 17, 2009)

hi all - just got back and had a whale of a time. Seeing my stats was very interesting, was a little dissapointed because i got the gips and couldn't hit anything remotely straight/cleanly for the first 20mins or so. but finally got something like it and the swing advice and selection of clubs to try out was excellent.

only downside of the day was the club recommended to me.. more expensive than i hoped for and out of stock! 

but i hope to be the proud owner of a R7 Limited by the end of the week before i'm back up there tackling the Brazabon


----------



## theeaglehunter (Jan 18, 2009)

Glad it went well mate, what were your stats out of interest? What shaft have they suggested?


----------



## nmartyn (Jan 19, 2009)

swing sweed was around 97 but ball speed was a little low, around the 120/130 mark. sidespin was way too high - explaining the slice so he wanted to bring this down primarily. tried the Burners/CGB/G10 with draw bias' but eventually opted for the new R7 Limited.

partly becuase he'd been giving me a lot of pointers on my swing and i was striking it much better but also because i wasn't too keen on the fixed draw setting of the burners/G10 as i have a long way to go with my driving having focussed almost entirely on my irons since i started playing.

in the end a straight up choice between the limited and the CGB, no question really. the limited is a much better looking club and the slightly smaller head should aid my control somewhat.

ordered it last night so will let you know how it goes in the range tomorrow night!!


----------



## nmartyn (Jan 19, 2009)

guys - can't find the 10.5 in stock, do you think i'd find much difference with the 9.5??
i do hit the ball fairly high with the 10.5 but was advised to stick with it as it will likely reduce the spin/slice compared to a lower loft.


----------



## viscount17 (Jan 19, 2009)

if you were advised the 10.5 might it be worth waiting? 
9.5 doesn't sound much but is a big difference


----------



## nmartyn (Jan 19, 2009)

yeah have just found a place with one in stock... will be with me tomorrow!

seems the 10.5 Stiff option is the most popular one.


----------



## Barney (Jan 20, 2009)

How much did the fitting session cost ? 
I want to get some Taylor made Irons fitted but dont know of anywhere near me in Humberside.
A trip to the Belfry may be in order.


----------



## nmartyn (Jan 20, 2009)

they charge Â£50 which is redeemable against any purchase
and
if, like me, they don't have the club in stock that you decide on you can use a voucher up to 12months later on any equipment from them or in there golf shop.


----------



## HarryMonk (Feb 22, 2009)

Custom fitting is a route I am hoping to take, but not sure where to start. Do most pros do it, or AG, or is it done at demo days?


----------



## Cernunnos (Feb 23, 2009)

guys - can't find the 10.5 in stock, do you think i'd find much difference with the 9.5??
i do hit the ball fairly high with the 10.5 but was advised to stick with it as it will likely reduce the spin/slice compared to a lower loft.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, you will certainly find a difference with using 9.5 compared with 10.5. Seems to me they've offered a bit of a belt & braces solution to your swing problem. They've essentially recommended more loft than you should really be having, simply to as you say reduce the sidespin issues.

I think I'd be going back to them & asking one simple question... _"Disregarding sidespin issues for a moment, what loft would give the correct optimal launch angle...?"!_ Once they've answered that to your satifaction, then make your choice. A swing can be worked on, but a loft choice for your driver you are stuck with.  I had an expensive Taylormade with more loft than I should have had, for exactly the reasons you state & all that happened was launch angle was right up, backspin was so high the ball was coming back up the fairway after landing & was a lot shorter than my previous club.

Why put sticking plasters all over your swing hiding a problem you can address, especially as they've given you some pointers to correct your swing fault problems.

At the end of the day, the choice is yours, but I know what I'd rather do.


----------

